# Declined surgery... possible RAI



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

So I have officially declined surgery due to my neurological vision symptoms, apparently unrelated to thyroid? I just figure I don't want to take the chance of my vision getting worse from being knocked out by drugs.

My worry now is what happens after the RAI. I know I can get steroids while getting the RAI to help prevent Eye disease, but will I get ED later on?

Also, I am wondering about the thyroid medicine for hyper thyroid. What if the medicine T3 makes me worse with my already frustrating neurological symptoms.

I am just so worried about everything. The Dr's say my vision is not related to my thyroid condition, however I have talked to so many people who have HYPO thyroid who have these symptoms and 2 who got them after thyroid removal who went hypo and were put on levothyroxine. Could it be the T3? Would Aurmour thyroid be better, or isn't that still T3?

I am so confused. I prefer the RAI over surgery, it's cheaper and in my mind safer for me with my neurological symptoms. I am just scared about what comes after. I already feel like a lunatic in my head because of the graves effects with my emotions... or lack of should I say. I feel like a space cadet all the time...... will RAI help this or make it worse? I am so scared that I will get anxiety from taking RAI.

glow


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I, in a small way, understand how torn you are about this. You've got not only one somewhat mysterious problem to deal with but two and not being able to resolve something in your mind is making everything worse.

I have an appointment with my retina specialist next week - I don't notice any real difference with my Posterior Vitreous Detachment since surgery but I'm anxious to know how things are at this point. PVD, I believe, is totally age-related, not neurological.

I wish I had some real advice or experience or something to share to ease your anxieties but this is totally foreign to me. I will say this much - I felt like the world was caving in on me before surgery. I felt like every aspect of my life (my family, my home, my dog, my church, my friends, my EVERYTHING) had become like one huge, totally overwhelming responsibility, a mountain of responsibility with so many demands I couldn't tell which one to address first. I sincerely understand feeling like a lunatic! Five weeks after surgery - I feel more normal than I have felt in years! All that craziness is settling down, I feel like I can think and concentrate again.

I've kinda' laughingly said how ironic that I, the #1 biggest coward on earth when it comes to being stuck for lab tests, end up with thyroid disease. I can laugh about that. Your situation is so much more serious. You've got something that must be addressed BUT trying to make the right decisions for your vision and your thyroid with so many variables is definitely the ultimate anxiety.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

skimordiegirl said:


> So I have officially declined surgery due to my neurological vision symptoms, apparently unrelated to thyroid? I just figure I don't want to take the chance of my vision getting worse from being knocked out by drugs.
> 
> My worry now is what happens after the RAI. I know I can get steroids while getting the RAI to help prevent Eye disease, but will I get ED later on?
> 
> ...


What are your neurological vision symptoms called? I presume you have seen a neurologist and an ophthalmologist?

When are you going to have the RAI? You must let us know so we can be with you in spirit.


----------



## Serenia (Sep 27, 2011)

TED - thyroid eye disease - is KNOWN to get worse after RAI - so I would suggest that you do NOT have RAI


----------

